# Daughter wants to raise bees Denton TX



## Treehopper (Dec 9, 2012)

Beesource!


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Get the book from the library "Beekeeping for Dummies" and have her read that to decide what type of hive setup she wants. Also research the local bee clubs to see who has a bee class in Jan/Feb and get her signed up.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Roxie!


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

Go to the national honey show on YouTube and listen to Michael Palmer


----------



## J.Lee (Jan 19, 2014)

Remember that you are in AHB (Africanized Honey Bee) territory and this could change everything you hear or read. This does not mean she can not enjoy beekeeping at your location. Just use caution and always suit up properly. Remember there are many schools of thought and opinions in beekeeping. Examples include treat/treatment free, 8 frame or 10 frame, top bar. This list goes on and on. As for suggested reading I would recommend Ross Conrad's Natural Beekeeping: Organic Approaches to Modern Apiculture. If you can find a mentor that is willing to help but at the same time let you have your own ideas as time goes on that would help. Good luck on that one. I got blessed. Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## Roxie (Dec 7, 2016)

Thank you for your quick reply! I will get her the book, I know that bee keeping has gained a lot of momentum in Denton so perhaps she will be blessed with a mentor as well. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Roxie (Dec 7, 2016)

Thank you! I will book mark this for her! Merry Christmas!


----------



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

google Denton County Beekeepers Association,, find out when they have their next beginners class,, BEST INFO available for your area,, I assure you


----------



## frustrateddrone (Jan 31, 2015)

Sign up for the Denton Bee keepers Class. http://texasbeekeepers.org/events/denton-county-beekeepers/2016-02-03/ 

In edition I suggest you contact a current bee keeper that is in your area and ask about obtaining bees. Few ways you can go about doing that. Either buy bees from whom ever sells pkg's, swarm capture with lemon-grass as a lure or buy a split from someone in your local bee club chapter. Contact a bee removal company or person and ask if you can help with removals for exchange of bees at some time for your efforts/payment.
As a beekeeper myself remembering what it was like. If your wanting to do bee keeping and are willing to commit, contact a local bee keeper now and ask how to get bees or if they know a local bee keeper that you can get a split from. If your buying bees, buy them now as the list grows and the bee company that is selling them will delay the time in receiving them. So what that means is get on the list if you want bees in the spring time when the flowers are abundant. Bee keeping is expensive as in $500 if your buying equipment and taking a class. I'm at about $2000 and still have yet to see any real production of honey. 

YouTube is probably the greatest source of information. Misleading is people with out a bee suit. You can't do that in Texas. Unless you like getting stung. As someone


----------



## Roxie (Dec 7, 2016)

Thank you so much for the info. So impressed with all of the helpful suggestions I am getting. Merry Christmas !!


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Metro Beekeepers in Ft Worth have a great Club with an excellent beginner's Class. 
Collin County Beekeepers have an outstanding Club as well.



cchba.org said:


> Collin County Hobby Beekeepers Association
> Contact: John J. Talbert
> Phone: (214) 532-9241
> Address: P.O. Box 6, Josephine, TX 75164
> ...





Metrobeekeepers.net said:


> Metro Beekeepers Association
> Contact: Keegan Olsen
> email: [email protected]
> phone: 682-225-0862
> ...



You won't be disappointed with these Clubs or their programs. Remember, ALL beekeeping is local! 

FWIW, I prefer 8 frame langstroth equipment, especially for the old (like me) and smaller folks.


----------



## Roxie (Dec 7, 2016)

Oh my goodness! Thank you! This is exactly the info I am looking for. I know she needs to be connected to the right people and this sounds perfect! Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## jrhodson (Jan 30, 2017)

Denton County Beekeepers Association (updated Jan 2017)

Meets on the first Wednesday of the Month at 6:30pm

In the Denton County Elections Building

701 Kimberly Drive
Denton, TX 76210

Email: [email protected] if you have any questions

PS. the information posted by C Beck is out of date.


----------

